# Bucks owners resist going beyond $250 million for new arena



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> While Milwaukee Bucks executives and their new design team scramble to get cost estimates for a new downtown arena to city, county and state officials, the franchise is signaling that its owners will not go beyond their $250 million commitment for the project.
> 
> A source familiar with the team's planning said principal owners Wes Edens and Marc Lasry "do not intend to exceed" the amount they promised when they purchased the team from former Sen. Herb Kohl.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/bucks-owners-250-million-for-new-arena-likely-wont-grow-b99464887z1-296759131.html


----------

